# Help the Hungry - Please Click



## Ozzy47 (Aug 6, 2020)

Thank You!
Your click was counted. We funded the value of 45,479 cups of food yesterday!

https://thebreastcancersite.greatergood.com/clicktogive/ths/home


----------



## kikipetie (Aug 10, 2020)

clicked


----------



## Kivessin (Aug 13, 2020)

Thank You!
Your click was counted. We funded the value of 45,835 cups of food yesterday!


----------



## kikipetie (Aug 13, 2020)

clicked


----------



## marti (Aug 13, 2020)

Thank You!
Your click was counted. We funded the value of 45,835 cups of food yesterday! Learn more


----------



## Kivessin (Aug 14, 2020)

Thank You!
Your click was counted. We funded the value of 32,441 cups of food yesterday!


----------



## Butterfly88 (Aug 14, 2020)

Clicked!


----------



## Kivessin (Aug 16, 2020)

Thank You!
Your click was counted. We funded the value of 44,673 cups of food yesterday!


----------



## Butterfly88 (Aug 18, 2020)

Clicked!


----------



## Catsmother (Aug 18, 2020)

Clicked


----------



## Kivessin (Aug 19, 2020)

Your click was counted. We funded the value of 46,796 cups of food yesterday!


----------



## Butterfly88 (Aug 23, 2020)

I clicked today.


----------



## Kivessin (Aug 24, 2020)

Clicked


----------



## Butterfly88 (Aug 24, 2020)

Clicked!


----------



## Kivessin (Aug 25, 2020)

Clicked


----------



## kikipetie (Aug 26, 2020)

clicked


----------



## Kivessin (Aug 27, 2020)

Clicked


----------



## Butterfly88 (Aug 28, 2020)

Clicked


----------



## kikipetie (Aug 29, 2020)

clicked


----------



## Butterfly88 (Aug 29, 2020)

Clicked


----------



## Kivessin (Aug 31, 2020)

Clicked


----------



## kikipetie (Aug 31, 2020)

clicked


----------



## kikipetie (Sep 1, 2020)

clicked


----------



## Butterfly88 (Sep 1, 2020)

Clicked


----------



## Kivessout (Sep 1, 2020)

*Thank You!*
Your click was counted. We funded the value of 40,912 cups of food yesterday!


----------



## Butterfly88 (Sep 4, 2020)

Clicked


----------



## Kivessout (Sep 5, 2020)

*Thank You!*
Your click was counted. We funded the value of 45,492 cups of food yesterday!


----------



## diane15 (Sep 6, 2020)

clicked for the hungry


----------



## kikipetie (Sep 6, 2020)

clicked


----------



## Kivessout (Sep 7, 2020)

Clicked!


----------



## Butterfly88 (Sep 7, 2020)

Clicked


----------



## diane15 (Sep 7, 2020)

I clicked


----------



## Kivessout (Sep 8, 2020)

*Thank You!*
Your click was counted. We funded the value of 41,457 cups of food yesterday!


----------



## Butterfly88 (Sep 8, 2020)

Clicked!


----------



## Kivessout (Sep 9, 2020)

*Thank You!*
Your click was counted. We funded the value of 44,088 cups of food yesterday!


----------



## Butterfly88 (Sep 9, 2020)

Clicked!


----------



## kikipetie (Sep 14, 2020)

clicked


----------



## Butterfly88 (Sep 14, 2020)

Clicked


----------



## kikipetie (Sep 17, 2020)

clicked


----------



## kikipetie (Sep 18, 2020)

clicked


----------



## kikipetie (Sep 19, 2020)

clicked


----------



## Butterfly88 (Sep 23, 2020)

Clicked!


----------



## kikipetie (Oct 1, 2020)

clicked


----------



## kikipetie (Oct 3, 2020)

clicked


----------



## kikipetie (Oct 5, 2020)

clicked


----------



## Butterfly88 (Oct 6, 2020)

Clicked


----------



## kikipetie (Oct 6, 2020)

clicked


----------



## kikipetie (Oct 8, 2020)

clicked


----------



## Butterfly88 (Oct 9, 2020)

Clicked


----------



## Lee (Oct 10, 2020)

Your click was counted. We funded the value of 49,915 cups of food yesterday


----------



## marti (Oct 12, 2020)

Thank You!​Your click was counted. We funded the value of 45,504 cups of food yesterday! Learn more


----------



## Butterfly88 (Oct 14, 2020)

Clicked!


----------



## kikipetie (Oct 18, 2020)

clicked


----------



## Kivessout (Oct 21, 2020)

Clicked!


----------



## kikipetie (Oct 21, 2020)

clicked


----------



## kikipetie (Oct 25, 2020)

clicked


----------



## Kivessout (Oct 27, 2020)

Clicked!


----------



## Butterfly88 (Oct 27, 2020)

Clicked!


----------



## kikipetie (Oct 27, 2020)

clicked


----------



## Butterfly88 (Oct 29, 2020)

Clicked


----------



## kikipetie (Nov 4, 2020)

clicked


----------



## Butterfly88 (Nov 5, 2020)

Clicked


----------



## kikipetie (Nov 10, 2020)

clicked


----------



## Butterfly88 (Nov 11, 2020)

Clicked!


----------



## Kivessout (Nov 12, 2020)

Clicked!


----------



## Butterfly88 (Nov 13, 2020)

Clicked!


----------



## kikipetie (Nov 14, 2020)

clicked


----------



## Butterfly88 (Nov 28, 2020)

Clicked!


----------



## pat (Feb 25, 2021)

clicked


----------



## Butterfly88 (Mar 4, 2021)

Clicked!


----------



## pat (Mar 10, 2021)

clicked


----------



## Neelix (Mar 23, 2021)

Thank You!​Your click was counted. We funded the value of 53,823 cups of food yesterday!


----------



## Butterfly88 (Mar 23, 2021)

Clicked!


----------



## Neelix (Mar 25, 2021)

Clicked


----------

